# Chevrolet Cruze Station Wagon Pictures Emerge Ahead of Geneva



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Ever wondered what a Cruze would look like if it had some more trunk space? Today, Chevrolet has revealed its Cruze station wagon before its official appearance next month at the 2012 Geneva Auto Show.

These pictures show the wagon with the same clean looks that the Cruze sedan and hatchback have, and sporting a new set of alloy rims. Also new for the station wagon is the optional 1.7L diesel engine with start-stop technology.

Unsurprisingly, at 184.2-inches long, the Cruze station wagon is bigger than both the Cruze hatchback (177.5-inches long) and the Cruze sedan (180.9-inches long.)

Trunk space is what talks in the world of station wagons, and Chevrolet says if you pack the trunk up to the window, you're looking at 17.6 cubic feet of trunk space. If you still need more space in the back, you can drop the back seats and enjoy a total space of 52.9 cubic feet of space.

The full reveal of the station wagon will take place at the Geneva Auto Show, where Chevrolet will show us updates to the Cruze's front fascia, and interior. Also, hopefully Chevrolet will comment on the Cruze station wagon's availability in other markets than Europe.

As of now there is no talk of bringing the stretched out Cruze to North America.

More: *Chevrolet Cruze Station Wagon Pictures Emerge Ahead of Geneva* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome! Too bad it won't land here


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

id deff buy that..or a hatchback version whichever (doesnt) comes haha


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wonder if those tail lights will be on a new sedan design. I like them better than the bubbly ones we have now.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wonder if it has more rear leg room. I don't ride in the back but I know rear leg room is minimal in the sedan. I have to move my seat up whenever someone gets in the back since I am 6'1".


----------

